# Innenverlegte Züge



## Fallensteller (13. Juli 2017)

Moin Leute. Was macht ihr gegen das klappern der innen verlegten Züge?

Ich habe mein Uncle Jimbo letztes Jahr gekauft und natürlich ordentlich rangenommen. 
Nahezu tägliche Trails gebrettert, hin und wieder Bikeparks, sowie normale Touren.
Klar, das einiges verschleißt aber das klappern der Züge, ging mir schon nach 2-3 Monaten auf den Pinn.


----------



## Zapn (14. Juli 2017)

Hi, könnte ein bisschen Gefummel sein, hab' ich selbst auch noch nicht gemacht, aber gibt sog. 'noise protection' Hüllen:

http://capgo.de/de/capgo-ol--noise-protection--2m_1111.html

Falls du dich dafür entscheidest, lass' hören ob es geklappt hat!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

